# Knotty Pine



## mgortel (Jun 17, 2010)

I am going to be finishing my currently unfinished basement and I would like to do knotty pine for a "cabin look".

Are there any special considerations for installing knotty pine planks....tongue and groove type?

I know I nee dto let them acclimate to the basement temperature for at least 24 hours before installing? To minimize the effects of shrinking or expanding...right?

Also, do I NEED to seal the knotty pine for interior use or can I just install naturally?

If I need to seal can someone please tell me the procedures for this...

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Knots will bleed through paint unless sealed (may still do so after sealing at times). I imagine you want it to be natural otherwise why use it? A polyurethane would likely do fine as a finish. Might wait more than 24 hours for acclimation; more the humidity than temperature acclimation is needed. I have no clue how long it takes for 1/2" thick wood to reach equilibrium with room humidity but I would think days.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mike, 
I use knotty pine in basements for accent walls and wrapping main heat trunks and cold air returns. I usually stain and varnish it. I stain the boards ahead of time on horses, install them with a finish nail gun, and then varnish, two coats. Here's a couple of pics of my own basement, and shop. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mgortel (Jun 17, 2010)

Very nice looking.

So what color stain is it that you used? What type of varnish? Polyurethane?

Do I need to sand the planks or seal them? 

Thanks again!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mg,
I wouldn't try to sand the wood. It's a #2 grade, which with pine, you gets knots, some spots smooth, some a little rough. The stain is Sherwin Williams house brand, Woodscapes. It's an oil-based, somewhat thicker bodied stain than minwax. The basement was a premix color, golden oak. the shop was custom mixed, looks like a light butterscotch. I just wanted to lightly tint the wood to make it similar in tone. The bare wood had a range of color from white to pink. The varnish was from SW also. Satin finish, two coats. It's a quick dry, about 30 minutes to the touch. Pretty easy to use. T & G knotty pine is fun to work with. Pretty easy job if you are handy. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## blam (Jun 22, 2010)

dude...your shop is BA.


----------

